# Has anyone experienced this post TT?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I am 4 days post-op and while I have been lucky to not have much soreness and fatigue, I am having some dizziness and queasiness. I am not on any pain meds. They say the anesthetic gases stay in your system for only about one day.

Sue


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

It just occured to me that this may be a sign I need more thyroid hormone? I am on the same dose--50 mcg-that I was on pre-surgery.

Sue


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Usually after a TT, you have an over abundance of thyroid hormone in your system because your thyroid gets dumped during your surgery. It is possible you just have a little too much thyroid hormone in your system at the moment. I would give if a few days and see how you feel. You just had a major surgery our bodies take time to adjust. It doesn't sound like it is anything to be overly concerned with at the moment. Hang in there!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

My stomach was in pretty awful shape the first week after my surgery. If you have been on narcotic pain meds and stopped them, this could also be a reason for queasiness.


----------



## NDNY (Dec 2, 2010)

I am about 10 days post surgery. I had a similar feeling, mine was due to calcium I believe as once my levels came up, I feel absolutely fine. This can occur if your parathyroids are disturbed in any way. Are you getting any tingling in your legs or anything like that? If so then you may want to have your calcium levels checked.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I am not having any tingling. They checked my calcium levels and they were ok so I was released the day after surgery.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought of calcium when I read your post too.

Calcium can drop several days after surgery.

I was told to watch for tingly lips and finger tips. My fingers went numb two days after surgery, and I had to go into the ER for IV calcium. I had to deal with low calcium for several months, and found that there were other signs before my fingers got numb. I would get dizzy, irritable, headachey (towards the front of my forehead). My face would tense up, and I would have muscle pains. I was also nauseous.

Signs and symptoms of hypoparathyroidism can include:

* Tingling or burning (paresthesias) in your fingertips, toes and lips
* Muscle aches or cramps affecting your legs, feet, abdomen or face
* Twitching or spasms of your muscles, particularly around your mouth, but also in your hands, arms and throat
* Fatigue or weakness
* Painful menstruation
* Patchy hair loss, such as thinning of your eyebrows
* Dry, coarse skin
* Brittle nails
* Anxiety or nervousness
* Headaches
* Depression, mood swings
* Memory problems
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypoparathyroidism/DS00952/DSECTION=symptoms


----------

